# Constipation in 2 week old kitten?



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

The front of Freddie's tummy is soft, but her sides are hard as a rock. I've tried stimulating her bum to get her to poop, but nothing for me and I haven't seen her go for mom. We started her on KMR this last Friday to supplement her in addition to mom's milk since she's the runt. You can't feel her spine anymore or her ribs so much and she seems much stronger, though I'm in a panic over her sides. I'm debating putting her in the carrier and walking my butt to the closest vet I can find around here first thing in the AM. (No car and no ride, yikes!) Does anyone have any ideas on what to do for her if she is constipated? Or do you think I'm overreacting? Because I tend to do that easily and often! :sad:


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Ehhhh, she may not be digesting the supplement right. Don't know why she wouldn't, but it's a suggestion. I'd go to the vet myself, but then again I am a worry wart too!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Try a teeny bit of vegetable oil in her bottle, like 3-4 drops. It may just get her moving. Another thing that may work is plain canned pumpkin, about 1/4 tsp per bottle if not less.

The other thing that may do it is a warm bath. Test the water temp like you would for a baby, on your wrist. Try rubbing her tummy with a cloth while she's in her bath, you may need to stimulate her more strongly too.

Good luck! Poo is a big deal when they're so little. I freaked out the first time Doran went in his mini litterbox, dancing around the room, etc.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Librarychick is on the money try her stuff first!


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you! I put a drop of vegetable oil in a quarter of a bottle, we'll see if that does the trick. Probably going to forego the bath because she has hydrocephalus which causes her to be very spastic. Cross your fingers for her! I'll probably be dancing too once she poops. :lol:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I'd still try the bath, but I think you're picturing it differently that I am. You're not going to just p0lunk a two week old kitten into a tub/sink.

Fill the sink with warm water. Hold the kitten in one hand, sitting in your palm. Lower your palm into the water, slowly. Use your other hand to rub and stimulate while you are constantly supporting her weight.

She may very well fuss, but once they catch on that it feels nice and warm they quite like it.

If she doesn't go by tomorrow I'd take her to a vet...Also make sure she's well hydrated. You can check by gently pinching and lifting the skin on the back of her neck. It should snap right back into place, if it's slow or stays pinched you need to take her to a vet ASAP.

Good luck, and post pics


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. I definitely wasn't going to plunk her in, :lol:, but when she jerks she really jerks. I worried about her flying out of my hands somehow. But we went to the vet and she is not constipated.. her kidneys are enlarged, as are Weebles (but not as bad). :dis I'm fundraising to get them both an ultrasound so we can see what is going on in there and whether anything can be done for them. I don't feel right putting them down without proof that this is something they can't turn back from. Also got the news that Wobbles may have hydrocephalus too. I just feel so badly for these babies.. all congenital, possibly genetic.. I can't help but pathetically cry during bottle feeding time because they deserve so much better. If only I could give them perfect health, etc... instead all I can do is offer kisses and cuddles and warmth. Feels pretty helpless.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Wow, what a tough situation. 

I'm sure you're doing the best you can for these babies, and if the best you can do is snuggle them and love them while they're here...My heart is with you though. I know how much it hurt and worried me when my bottle baby, Doran, was diagnosed with a serious heart murmer.

Luckily he's grown out of it. With luck maybe the issues your kittens have can be overcome as well.

My kitties are sending purrs and love-nuzzles to you and your babies.


----------

